# Help! VEP 7 can't run in Logic 10.5.1



## Jo Borges (Oct 26, 2020)

Hello friends.
Need some help.
Since last fryday my system can't run VE PRO plugin.
The support won't help. very slow response and looks like no one there is working on my issue.
Can't someone point me to some direction?
This is the error that Logic print.
I tried latest elicenser install (besides the plugin wont need it to run) the latest VEP, the Old Vep and nothing.
It not run on Ableton Live, neither Pro Tools 2020.
It only Runs on Cubase 10.5 in my system, so I don't understand why.

Everything was running great. And I try to open a project that I rn 2 weeks ago for to export a new version and the plugin don't opened, Logic says to try a new version, so I downloaded the latest installer and nothing.

BTW all my system is running flawlessly, a Lot of plugins running without any problem, just VEP is causing me issues.
I'm on Mojave 10.4.6 and all my softwares and plugins are up to date.

Grateful for any advice here.


----------



## Ben (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi Jo, I'm sure my colleagues are on it and will come back to you (I've just checked this case in our system, looks all fine).
Please be aware that since Friday there were two weekend days and today is Austria's national holiday...


----------



## Jo Borges (Oct 27, 2020)

Ben said:


> Hi Jo, I'm sure my colleagues are on it and will come back to you (I've just checked this case in our system, looks all fine).
> Please be aware that since Friday there were two weekend days and today is Austria's national holiday...


Thank you very much Ben.

Martin replied today and told me about the holiday.

Sorry for looking like I was criticizing your support here.
But as last Friday, I sent a lot of prints of the system, indicating all possible relevant information, and I was told that maybe it would take a little longer because they would have to look at it more calmly, I figured that by the end of the day there would be some suggestion, as it didn't come, I spent the weekend unable to do the job.
As there was no answer on Monday either, from this side it seemed that there was really no one looking at the case. Now that I heard about the holiday I understood the case, it was a kind of bad luck that I had with a calendar synchronization.

Anyway, I want to thank you because today Martin suggested that I delete the preferences and thank God that solved the problem.

That said, I would like, kindly, as a user who has had a serious problem and I may have had a serious financial and moral loss with a large customer, to respectfully suggest the following procedure for future support calls.
Why didn't you suggest that I delete the preferences on the first day?
We exchanged a series of emails, so that, just after the weekend, another holiday from you, Martin would point me to the solution, which was simple, that solved the problem, and could have saved me a series of headaches and customer constraints.
Even though at this moment I am grateful that you have found a solution, I swear I cannot understand, why are you not in the habit of suggesting possible simple solutions in the first appointment? Is there a reasonable explanation for this?
Anyway, my suggestion remains. I'll go even further.
Nowadays, with life so dynamic and busy, saving time is something smart for companies and customers, so it would be a great option to have a page with possible procedure suggestions for when a customer has a problem, if these procedures were on VSL website, as Waves does, for example, so I would not have bothered anyone in the support, and would have solved my problem with a simple reading of suggested basic procedures on a support page on the company website.

When the customer is waiting for delivery on the other side, it is very difficult to explain that it was not possible to deliver because the X plugin did not work, and even more difficult to explain that I will only deliver a work that was to be delivered Friday in Brazil, in Tuesday, because it was a Monday holiday in Austria.
The absence of this information on the VSL website, or this suggestion of basic procedures as a support response from the first contact, would save us this dialogue here, and more importantly, it would save me from my moral and financial loss.
I'm not saying all this in the form of a complaint, but I just take the opportunity to suggest more assertive solutions.
Sincerely and respectfully
Thank you very much.
Jo Borges


----------



## Ben (Oct 27, 2020)

Hi Jo!

Happy to hear that it works now. I'll note your feedback and will see that we add it to our FAQs.
But completely wiping all settings is not exactly something we would suggest as a 1st level solution.
It's kind of a last resort before we have to take an in-depth look at the system.

Best, Ben


----------

